# Jessie is 12 today!!!



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Happy 12th Birthday Jessie!!
We have had her since she was 8 weeks old. She is very healthy, always has been and she has such a sweet personality. She loves her brothers, sammy the cat, and everyone she meets. She is the best girl and she has had a wonderful life, and I hope we have many more years with this beautiful lady. Some pictures of her through the years.














































this picture was taken just a few weeks ago. looking good at 67 lbs.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

She is gorgeous! Looks wonderful can't tell she is 12 years old!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy birthday Beautiful
I have to agree she doesn't look 12


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

*<span style="color: #FF0000"><span style='font-size: 20pt'>HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JESSIE!</span></span> *


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow, she's beautiful!

I can only pray that Zeva makes it to 12. Take care of that girl!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

to Jessie!!!!

Such a beautiful girl!!!!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

and


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Jessie!

My Jesse just turned 13 and we refer to her as the Queen also. There must be something about the name.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Happy big 12 Jessie! Wishing you many many more!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jessie!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jess!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Didn't I just see this regal girl in Super Seniors?

Her photo album here just made me smile at the monitor.

Happy Birthday, Pretty Girl!


----------



## Quirinus (Dec 13, 2008)

Jessie!

What a great age and she looks just wonderful! She is a lovely girl!








Happy 12th Birthday Jessie!


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Jessie! I'm hoping that Chloe will make it that far. Your such a lovely girl.


----------

